# Purple and pink bettas?! :)



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I wanted to see if anyone has any pink or purple bettas!!! I would love to see!!! Please post some pictures! XD I want a pink or purple one so bad! :-D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I saw a gorgeous PINK plakat at petsmart a few weeks ago, I didn't get to buy him because I'm at my limit for fishes but still... he was BIG if any man could pull off pink, it'd be that guy


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cool!  i'v never seen a pink betta in real life but i'v seen pictures! I have a butterfly betta with some pinkish pupleish colors! :-D


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw one at the pet store I bought mine from. I wanted her so bad but she was 45 bucks!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wha??? 45$$$$???!!! that's alot of money for a betta! Here they only get to 15$!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My new VT is a pink/purple butterfly. I'm trying to get pics but he's still pretty shy!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I recently went to the city so i visited Big Al's and pet smart. big al's was very disappointing and their bettas did not look good. some were in glass jars some were in cups. but i took pics anyways and this one was pretty good looking. 








I ended up getting one from pet smart but if i was able to get two i would have probably went back for him cause i want a pink/purple one


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

^ wow! He is so gorgeous! I'm going to petsmart tomorrow with my dad! He said "ok we can go but were not getting anymore animals!" lol >-> no promises.....


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Wha??? 45$$$$???!!! that's alot of money for a betta! Here they only get to 15$!


Yes!!! She was off to the side and I was gonna get her till I saw the price. So I got my 9 dollar sharkbait


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My girl has purple iridescence if you shine a flash light on her. You can see it in my avatar picture and some of the pictures of her in my album.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a real purple one, but I can't post pics on my iPad


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> My girl has purple iridescence if you shine a flash light on her. You can see it in my avatar picture and some of the pictures of her in my album.


Oohhh I can see her pink!! Very pretty! :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Imagine said:


> I have a real purple one, but I can't post pics on my iPad


Post pictures when you get the chance!!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

My first ever betta was a female veiltail with a pink body and bright purple fins. Unfortunatly she passed away a few months ago. :'(


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

My little caly and her pretty purple fins. She even posed for the shot


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> My first ever betta was a female veiltail with a pink body and bright purple fins. Unfortunatly she passed away a few months ago. :'(


Aaawww!!!! May she swim in peace.


----------



## FlyingFish47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Perry is a purpl-blue colour (his name is short for Periwinkle!) you can click on the link in my signature (if you're reading on Tropical Fish Keeping) for some reason the link won't show on Bettafish.com


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Does Ludendorff count? He's a multicolor but he has a purple head and pink body and pink on his tail  I'm in love with him!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow he is so pretty!!!! I love it! He has alot of pink!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

FlyingFish47 said:


> Perry is a purpl-blue colour (his name is short for Periwinkle!) you can click on the link in my signature (if you're reading on Tropical Fish Keeping) for some reason the link won't show on Bettafish.com


I do see the purple on his tail! Nice!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a few. 
Bruce is quite purple in person, though on camera he shows up more violet:









My newsit addition Ianto actually earned his name for being Pink!:









And then theres Mephisto. A bit difficult to get pictures of his true colors, but hes really something strange and unique....hes changed quite a bit since I got him to.  :









Also, though these guys have since passed away, I've had a couple of pink/purple guys in the past as well. 
Break:









Raikou:









And my first dragon ever, a little guy with a special place in my heard, Smaug <3:


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I started out four years ago with some Purple showing up in two of my PK spawns. The males were Petco "King" Bettas and the female was a Chocolate Veiltail. The Blue King:







This is the other Green/Red King Male:







The Chocolate Female:







Here is one of the males from one of the first spawns:







Through selective breeding I've tried improving on the coloring and crossing to Halfmoon. Here are some of the results. First a Purple Veiltail:







Purple Super Delta:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow!! Those are some nice bettas!! That is super purple chard!
And wow! Dragon I love the one where he's flaring at your finger!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw some photos of some on a Betta group I'm with on FB


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

madmonahan said:


> And wow! Dragon I love the one where he's flaring at your finger!


Thank you!! xD Haha, yeah, he was always so adorable flaring at my finger like that. First and only betta that I have ever had that did that. I also had him trained to come to me as well with a little light tap-pattern on the front of his tank. He was such an amazing little guy, I miss him very much.. <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i love all these bettas!!! so pretty!

may he S.I.P dragon.......


----------



## MilaLove (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey !! Picked up this little guy the other day At Big Al’s. He’s more beautiful when he flares up and start dancing !!!


----------

